

Google’s big bet on Waterloo, Canada - faramarz
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/tech-news/googles-big-bet-on-canada/article2027429/

======
abbasmehdi
Having worked for RIM in 05, I know back then most engineers in the K-W area
worked at RIM. Now that RIM is in trouble I would think a lot of them could go
work at Google without having to relocate for another job (aside from some
exceptions most other jobs are in Toronto an hour away). Back then working at
RIM was awesome and most wouldn't have left. But now I'd imagine Google would
seem like a more secure option.

~~~
fpgeek
RIM certainly is the elephant in Waterloo in this.

I suppose the anti-RIM spin would be that Google is expanding their presence
in order to feed off of RIM's carcass. Is the pro-RIM spin that Google is
trying to convince them to wade deeper into the Android pool and/or otherwise
partner with them?

------
cing
This article isn't exactly new, does anyone know how many employees are
working at the Google Kitchener office now?

------
sasvari
off-topic: if you like the slide pictured in the article, check out the one at
University of Technology, Munich [GER]:

[http://www.buzzhunt.co.uk/2010/11/28/giant-slide-in-
technica...](http://www.buzzhunt.co.uk/2010/11/28/giant-slide-in-technical-
university-of-munich/)

------
apan
Well, so much for "don't be evil".

~~~
00101000100101
> Well, so much for "don't be evil".

Evil? Explain.

Holy cow, are you guys as tired of this meme as I am?

~~~
aptwebapps
I'm pretty sure that was a joke taking aim at the meme. I can't think of any
other explanation. Unless the meme has now crossed into full Internet Meme
territory where it is only necessary to reference it and logic is completely
optional.

